# P00B7 help



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Model, year, mileage please.


----------



## wright.logan (Mar 12, 2015)

2011 1.4 lt 73,500


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

P007B or P00B7?


----------



## wright.logan (Mar 12, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> P007B or P00B7?


P00B7. Sorry that was a typo


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

wright.logan said:


> P00B7. Sorry that was a typo


Fixed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Engine Coolant Flow Insufficient. The difference between the Radiator Coolant Temperature and the Engine Coolant Temperature is too high. Seem like low coolant could do it. The manual also mentions a thermostat that's failing or resistance in the Radiator Coolant Temperature sensor.


----------



## wright.logan (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay, hopefully it won't be bad. Just found out it is still under warranty. So its going to the dealer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wright.logan said:


> Just found out it is still under warranty. So its going to the dealer.


The powertrain is covered, but your bumper to bumper expired awhile ago.


----------



## wright.logan (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, I'm hoping it will be covered under that but anyways. 

I drove to work and it was on the whole time. Drove 35 miles back home and was off when I started it.


----------



## iCruzeAllDay (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the same Error code.... the fan would come on when the car was first started and would stay on for some time. What was the result of this after you brought it to the dealer? did you just need to fill the coolant or was it worse?


----------



## Danialzl1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Same thing I’m thinking that if there’s a broken gasket maybe coolant is leaking into oil?


----------



## gagloosaad (12 mo ago)

Tomko said:


> Fixed.


How did you fix your cruze.am getting same code even heater mot coning om and overheating.therostat is new.


----------

